# War at sea - galley vs sailing ship



## Aldarion (Aug 21, 2019)

Something I wrote inspired by a rather random mix of warships used in A Song of Ice and Fire, but is also somewhat relevant for Middle Earth.

A.K.A. why would Corsairs use galleys. (Answer? Good for raiding the shores).









War at Sea – Galley vs Sailing Ship


In much fantasy, authors opt to use either galleys, sailing ships, or even both, without understanding how these two configurations interact. This post looks at that question.




militaryfantasy.home.blog


----------

